# Jovane Cabral



## Andris (11 Luglio 2020)

Jovane Cabral,classe 1998

Forse non è diventato famoso,perchè ha scelto la nazionale di Capo Verde e non portoghese.

E' stato molto sfortunato,perchè a fine settembre si è infortunato tornando a fine gennaio.
Non ha fatto in tempo a recuperare la piena forma che dopo un mese si è fermato il campionato.

Dalla fine del lockdown il giocatore è esploso trovando grandi prestazioni.
5 reti in 7 partite a giugno,di cui 4 decisivi per lo Sporting Lisbona in lotta europa league

E' un ala,calcia di destro ma gioca a sinistra.
Ha un tiro molto potente,segna anche su punizione più volte.

Giocatore molto interessante che penso giocherà in una grande squadra a breve.

Sporting poi è una garanzia per questo tipo di giocatori (Ronaldo e Nani per esempio).


Sotto video


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2020)

siccome ha perso molti mesi le grandi prestazioni sono in parte recenti,non c'è una compilation aggiornatissima.
questa sembra la migliore.


----------

